# Debian Lenny (5.0.8) - Der Befehl "apt-get -f install" will alle Pakete entfernen



## tobee (5. August 2011)

Wie schon erwähnt kommt folgende Meldung


> The following packages will be REMOVED:
> adduser apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils...


wenn ich folgenden Befehl eingebe:


> apt-get -f install



Ich habe Debian Lenny (5.0.8).

Danke vorab für Tipps und Vorschläge

Anbei noch den kompletten Log

```
apt-get -f install           
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  xfonts-encodings psa-pear libx11-data java-common libavahi-common-data tzdata-java psa-locale-base-en-us ucf mime-support libperl5.10 x11-common postgresql-client-common
  plesk-skins mysql-common
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  tzdata-java
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  adduser apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common apt apt-utils avahi-daemon awstats base-files bash bind9 bind9-host bind9utils bsd-mailx ca-certificates
  cpio cron dbus dbus-x11 debian-archive-keyring defoma dialog dnsutils ed file fontconfig-config gawk gnupg gpgv groff-base gsfonts gsfonts-x11 ifupdown iproute iptables
  iputils-ping klogd libapache2-mod-fcgid libapache2-mod-perl2 libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-reload-perl libapr1 libaprutil1 libasound2 libavahi-common3 libavahi-core5
  libbind9-40 libbind9-50 libboost-date-time1.34.1 libboost-filesystem1.34.1 libboost-program-options1.34.1 libbsd-resource-perl libbz2-1.0 libc-bin libc-client2007b libcap1
  libcap2 libcompress-raw-zlib-perl libcompress-zlib-perl libcurl3 libdaemon0 libdb1-compat libdb4.5 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libdbus-1-3 libdevel-symdump-perl libdns45
  libdns58 libedit2 libelfg0 libexpat1 libfcgi0ldbl libfont-afm-perl libfontconfig1 libfontenc1 libfreetype6 libgcrypt11 libgd2-xpm libgdbm3 libgeoip1 libglib2.0-0
  libglib2.0-data libgnutls26 libgpg-error0 libgpm2 libhtml-format-perl libhtml-parser-perl libhtml-tagset-perl libhtml-template-perl libhtml-tree-perl libice6 libidn11
  libio-compress-base-perl libio-compress-zlib-perl libisc45 libisc50 libisccc40 libisccc50 libisccfg40 libisccfg50 libjpeg62 libkeyutils1 libkrb53 libldap-2.4-2 liblockfile1
  libltdl3 liblwres40 liblwres50 liblzo2-2 libmagic1 libmailtools-perl libmysqlclient15off libncursesw5 libnet-daemon-perl libnet-xwhois-perl libnss-mdns libpam-plesk libpcap0.8
  libpcre3 libplrpc-perl libpng12-0 libpopt0 libpq5 libreadline5 libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sqlite3 libsm6 libspf2-2 libsqlite0 libsqlite3-0 libssh2-1
  libssl0.9.8 libt1-5 libtasn1-3 libterm-readkey-perl libtimedate-perl liburi-perl libusb-0.1-4 libvolume-id0 libwrap0 libwww-perl libx11-6 libxau6 libxcb-xlib0 libxcb1
  libxdmcp6 libxext6 libxfont1 libxi6 libxml2 libxmlrpc-c3 libxpm4 libxslt1.1 libxt6 libxtst6 locales lockfile-progs logrotate mailx man-db mawk mlock module-init-tools
  mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server-5.0 nano net-tools netcat netcat-traditional ntpdate odbcinst1debian1 openjdk-6-jre-lib openssh-client openssh-server openssl openssl-blacklist
  perl perl-modules php5 php5-cgi php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-gd php5-imap php5-ioncube-loader php5-mysql php5-sqlite php5-xsl plesk-base postfix postfix-pcre postgresql
  postgresql-8.3 postgresql-client-8.3 postgresql-common procps psa psa-api psa-api-rpc psa-autoinstaller psa-awstats-configurator psa-courier-imap psa-horde psa-hotfix3-9.2.3
  psa-imp psa-ingo psa-kronolith psa-locale-de-de psa-mail-driver-common psa-mail-pc-driver psa-mimp psa-mnemo psa-mod-fcgid-configurator psa-passwd psa-php5-configurator
  psa-proftpd psa-proftpd-inetd psa-pylibplesk psa-sbm3 psa-turba psa-updates psa-watchdog psmisc python python-libxml2 python-minimal python-support python2.5 python2.5-minimal
  red5-server rsync sb-publish sharutils sqlite3 sshterm ssl-cert sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sw-cp-server sw-engine sysklogd tcpd traceroute ttf-dejavu ttf-dejavu-core
  ttf-dejavu-extra unixodbc unzip vim-common webalizer wget whois xfonts-utils xinetd
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  tzdata-java
WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
  apt debian-archive-keyring (due to apt) base-files bash libc-bin
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 258 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
3 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B/150kB of archives.
After this operation, 629MB disk space will be freed.
You are about to do something potentially harmful.
To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
 ?] no
```


----------

